# Canik TP9-SA | The ultimate budget handgun?



## Kompromat

Turkish Canik TP9-SA is getting outstanding reviews from experts and it has just been adopted as the official side arm of the Turkish Police. I can't wait till its offered to the Pakistani users. Its price will be around 50k in Pakistan. As per its reviews, this gun may be the best budget hand gun in its class as it has been tested for 50,000 rounds!























@sandy_3126 - @TaimiKhan - @Icarus @Abu Zolfiqar @Xeric

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MilSpec

What happened to pakistani CZ75 version?


----------



## Kompromat

sandy_3126 said:


> What happened to pakistani CZ75 version?



In production. Along with PK-9. (Beretta 92fs copy)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

My side arm....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

It's a beast. Probably the best firearm the Turkish Defense Industry has ever created after the new service rifle MPT-76.

@Horus I have a friend in the National Police. I had the chance to try the pistol. It's compact and reliable. However, it has too many safety things, at least from a military perspective. Maybe because it's has been designed solely for the needs of law enforcement. But it's good. Thank God these CZ75Bs will be taken out of use.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Neptune

*TP9 SA - TP40 SA*
*Technical Specification:*
*TP9 SA* *TP40 SA
Caliber* 9x19mm NATO .40 S&W
*Length* 192 mm - 7.55" 192 mm - 7.55"
*Height* 145 mm - 5.70" 145 mm - 5.70"
*Width* 33 mm - 1.30" 33 mm - 1.30"
*Weight* 820 gr - 1.80 lbs 820 gr - 1.80 lbs
*Barrel Length* 113.5 mm - 4.46" 113.5 mm - 4.46"
*Magazine Capacity* 15-18-20 13
*General Specifications:*
• POLYMER FRAME,
• DECOCKING/SAFETY LEVER,
• INTERCHANGIBLE 2 SIZE BACKSTRAP,
• AMBIDEXTROUS MAGAZINE CATCH,
• STRIKER STATUS INDICATOR,
• LOADED CHAMBER INDICATOR,
• ADJUSTABLE REAR SIGHT,
• PICATINNY RAIL IN MIL. STD.
• LOW TRIGGER PULL WEIGHT,
• LONG SERVICE LIFE AND SUITABLE FOR COMBAT SHOOTING,
• VERSIONS DIFFER IN SURFACE FINISH.

*Important Features:*
• *DOUBLE ACTION / SINGLE ACTION MECHANISM*
• *MEC GAR* (ITALIAN) BRANDED MAGAZINE WITH HIGH CAPACITY AND TWO COLUMNS
BARREL LIFE: 60,000 rounds.

CANİK 55 - Samsun Yurt Savunma Sanayi ve Ticaret A.Ş.

@Horus You sure it'll be 50k PKR? Because TP-9SA is 1,750TRY to service members working at National Police, Customs Enforcement, Armed Forces, General Directorate of Prisons and Detention Houses which is equal to 750USD. Thus the price will be much higher for civilian use even within the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

@Horus 

Why does the gun have two triggers?


----------



## Wolfhound

Horus said:


> Turkish Canik TP9-SA is getting outstanding reviews from experts and it has just been adopted as the official side arm of the Turkish Police. I can't wait till its offered to the Pakistani users. Its price will be around 50k in Pakistan. As per its reviews, this gun may be the best budget hand gun in its class as it has been tested for 50,000 rounds!
> 
> 
> View attachment 184808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @sandy_3126 - @TaimiKhan - @Icarus @Abu Zolfiqar @Xeric


can you compare it with sarsilmaz st9?


----------



## gambit

doppelganger said:


> @Horus
> 
> Why does the gun have two triggers?


One of them is a safety. In other words, you have to squeeze both in order to discharge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

The balance of the pistol is excellent and so is the trigger pull.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Rashid Mahmood said:


> My side arm....
> 
> View attachment 184825
> View attachment 184826



Personal or service issued?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Horus said:


> Turkish Canik TP9-SA is getting outstanding reviews from experts and it has just been adopted as the official side arm of the Turkish Police. I can't wait till its offered to the Pakistani users. Its price will be around 50k in Pakistan. As per its reviews, this gun may be the best budget hand gun in its class as it has been tested for 50,000 rounds!
> 
> 
> View attachment 184808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @sandy_3126 - @TaimiKhan - @Icarus @Abu Zolfiqar @Xeric


50 K is not bad at all. The piece looks mean too.

i have disposed of my CZ 75 P-07 recently, look forward to get ST-9 from CSD:
What's in your Gun Locker? | Page 40


Xeric said:


> Another of my babies that i am about to dispose of:
> 
> View attachment 183153
> View attachment 183154
> View attachment 183155
> View attachment 183156
> View attachment 183157
> View attachment 183158
> View attachment 183159
> View attachment 183160
> 
> View attachment 183162
> View attachment 183163

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Is it a genuine design or it's based on another gun it has some similarity with the glock if I'm not wrong.


----------



## Neptune

Guys there's something wromg in the price. Even for service members here it's $750. I can't believe it'll be 50k rupees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

It is being sold in the U.S for between $350-$450.

CIA HG2846G-N Canik-55 TP-9 18+1 9mm 4" $353.00 SHIPS FREE

Canik For Sale – Buy Canik Online at GunBroker.com

http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=729436


----------



## Neptune

Hakan said:


> It is being sold in the U.S for between $350-$450.
> 
> CIA HG2846G-N Canik-55 TP-9 18+1 9mm 4" $353.00 SHIPS FREE
> 
> Canik For Sale – Buy Canik Online at GunBroker.com
> 
> http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=729436



Dude WTF?

It says 3,050 TRY ($1,306) for civilians, 1750 TRY ($750) for service members?

CANİK 55 - Samsun Yurt Savunma Sanayi ve Ticaret A.Ş.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Neptune said:


> Dude WTF?
> 
> It says 3,050 TRY ($1,306) for civilians, 1750 TRY ($750) for service members?
> 
> CANİK 55 - Samsun Yurt Savunma Sanayi ve Ticaret A.Ş.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Horus said:


> Personal or service issued?



This one is personal....



Malik Alashter said:


> Is it a genuine design or it's based on another gun it has some similarity with the glock if I'm not wrong.



It is based on Walther P99.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Rashid Mahmood said:


> This one is personal....
> 
> 
> 
> It is based on Walther P99.



How much did you pay?

@Xeric

I think you should wait and buy this one instead of ST-9.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Horus said:


> How much did you pay?
> 
> @Xeric
> 
> I think you should wait and buy this one instead of ST-9.



I bought it 2 years ago for 65K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

It seems like a good package with everything you get for ~$350.


----------



## naughtykiller

canik tp9 price..????


----------



## IrbiS

*Don't Pass*

*Canik 55 TP9 9mm Pistol Review - YouTube*

*New Canik TP9SA 9mm Pistol Review - YouTube*


----------



## Sage

Canik 55 TP9 is available in Peshawar for 56,000. But all over the market there it is available in only one color, Black ! I am looking for desert tan ...btw...Canik shark is a mean thing as well ...but i would prefer Canik 55 in desert tan color over any other thing ...!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Horus said:


> Turkish Canik TP9-SA is getting outstanding reviews from experts and it has just been adopted as the official side arm of the Turkish Police. I can't wait till its offered to the Pakistani users. Its price will be around 50k in Pakistan. As per its reviews, this gun may be the best budget hand gun in its class as it has been tested for 50,000 rounds!
> 
> 
> View attachment 184808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @sandy_3126 - @TaimiKhan - @Icarus @Abu Zolfiqar @Xeric



Any update? 
Have this been launched in Pakistani market? It may be made available for civilian users but i do not see this in any law enforcement role here is Pakistan specially since POF is already making Pakistani CZ75 and PK09


----------



## Sage

Arsalan said:


> Any update?
> Have this been launched in Pakistani market? It may be made available for civilian users but i do not see this in any law enforcement role here is Pakistan specially since POF is already making Pakistani CZ75 and PK09


It is not made by POF ...Gun sellers import it directly from the Turkey !


----------



## Arsalan

Sage said:


> It is not made by POF ...Gun sellers import it directly from the Turkey !


Yes i know,


----------



## JohnWick007

Any idea about the price for one of these today? in Pakistan


----------



## CodeforFood

Hakan said:


> The balance of the pistol is excellent and so is the trigger pull.


It has a lot of characteristics from Walther PPQ. Love them both but like walther better.



Rashid Mahmood said:


> This one is personal....
> 
> 
> 
> It is based on Walther P99.


ppq


----------



## TsAr

JohnWick007 said:


> Any idea about the price for one of these today? in Pakistan


various Turkish made 9mm's are going for approx 250k these days in Peshawar....


----------



## Philip the Arab

I like Zastavas, or surplus mil grade guns more than Turkish handguns. I love some Turkish AR-12s though.

I have recommended Caniks to certain folks that need firearms online.


----------

